# [SOLVED] How many times can I install Office 2007?



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

I bought Office 2007 enterprise from Student discounts, deals & offers for premium software in UK and I have so far installed it on my old laptop, my new laptop and on my old laptop again after it was wiped.

does each installation use up a license or something? Would I be able to use the disk I bought to re-install it on my new laptop again because I want to wipe it.

I am not sure if I bought a 3 license disk or something from the website, i was surprised when it worked on my new laptop the first time.

I know what disks are generally with 1 or 3 licenses and therefore I am scared to wipe my new laptop in-case I cannot get office back afterwards, i desperately need office.


----------



## throoper (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: How many times can I install Office 2007?*



kkid106 said:


> does each installation use up a license or something? Would I be able to use the disk I bought to re-install it on my new laptop again because I want to wipe it.


Each computer it's installed on uses up 1 license.
You can reinstall it on the same computer any number of times.
I couldn't find the Enterprise Edition at that site, but all other Office 2007 products have 2 licenses so you should be good.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: How many times can I install Office 2007?*

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...copy-of-ms-office-for-your-laptop-152757.html


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: How many times can I install Office 2007?*

but once the computer is wiped, won't microsoft see it as a new computer and therefore use up another license? or is there some sort of unique code associated with my computer which will be on record with microsoft?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: How many times can I install Office 2007?*

just do a computer search for the office eula and your questions will be answered. It was placed on your computer when you installed office. One thing though - Normally you can only install it on a laptop and a desktop but not two laptops.


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: How many times can I install Office 2007?*

I don't see anything about wiping a computer in the EULA


kkid106 said:


> but once the computer is wiped, won't microsoft see it as a new computer and therefore use up another license? or is there some sort of unique code associated with my computer which will be on record with microsoft?


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: How many times can I install Office 2007?*

does anybody know?

If i wiped my PC would I be able to use my disk to install it again?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: How many times can I install Office 2007?*

No reason you cannot install again . . you may have to call M/S to activate, but it is a quick and easy call


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

i live in the UK, will the call be expensive?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: How many times can I install Office 2007?*

The number will show up in the Activation Wizard - just make a note at the time. I think it's probably an 0800 number (free) but I can't be certain.


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: How many times can I install Office 2007?*



Glaswegian said:


> The number will show up in the Activation Wizard - just make a note at the time. I think it's probably an 0800 number (free) but I can't be certain.


I've just ran the activation wizard and not a single phone number showed up (either within the wizard or in the wizards help pages)


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: How many times can I install Office 2007?*

kkid: You do not increase your license usage, or decrease the number remaining, when you reinstall Office on the same hardware, regardless of how many times you do it. The only time this might appear to change from Microsoft's end is if you make a significant change to the hardware (eg you change the kind of CPU, RAM _and _HDD make/model/capacity). Only then might you need to contact MS and go through the manual activation process.


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: How many times can I install Office 2007?*

so even if you changed certain components, you would still be able to use the same license, but with manual activation?

Therefore I will definatly be able to reinstall considering my hardware will be identical as it is currently?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: How many times can I install Office 2007?*

You only are offered the telephone number if activation fails . . it it goes thru, you will not see it.

There is nothing definate with Microsoft . . you should be able to activate over the internet, if not, it will offer a hone number to call . . it's a quick and easy call


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: How many times can I install Office 2007?*

ok, thank you


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: How many times can I install Office 2007?*



kkid106 said:


> so even if you changed certain components, you would still be able to use the same license, but with manual activation?
> 
> Therefore I will definatly be able to reinstall considering my hardware will be identical as it is currently?


How many times and in how many times do people have to tell you the same thing? When will you accept what you've already been told?


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

I just wanted to make 100% sure becuase I can't afford to buy Office again if it wouldn't re-install


----------

